# Triops die fast.



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Okay so I hatched out 2 batches of triops in my hatchery.. I moved them across to the bigger tank. (Note. The second batch, I hatched out when the first died.)

So basically I move them across and they die within 2-3 days of being moved over.. I move them over when they are 7 or 8 days old, so you can tell they die by the time they are 10. 

I can't understand why... Is it the fact that RO water is too pure for them? or could it be something else?

Help me!!

Asha


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wait, are you using 100% RO water? Yes, that is too pure. All living things need some ions and minerals in the water. Straight RO will kill and straight deionized will attack stainless steel and extract glass. Use a blend of RO and tap water to get the TDS you want or use a commercial RO supplement to put back what the filter takes out. At the very least they will need calcium for the hard parts.

Way back when I was little, we couldn't keep angel fry alive in our hard water, so we got some deionized water for them, they died faster. This was before you could buy it in the grocery store. Its a stupid mistake, but a common one. Blame the poor quality science instruction in our schools. Maybe its different where you live, but my biology class was almost all memorization of names. We didn't really learn anything about what living things need to live.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

If I added a small amount of mineral water would that work??

I don't really want to put my tap water in as it is full of gunk, chlorine and not very nice overall.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mineral water is carbonated. Don't use that. If you dont want to use the tap water, then either buy a trace element suppliment (maybe a calcuim supplement also) and add that to the tank. You can also make your own with household kitchen ingredients, but I dont know the recipe.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

How about natural mineral water.? It isn't carbonated just got quite a high mineral count.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know. How about "spring water"?


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Is it high in minerals?

Could I (as a cheaper alternative) fill the tank up with RO then add some water from my goldfish tank? Would that stimulate good bacterial growth?

Asha


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How do you fill the goldfish tank?

Honestly the best option for you would be to buy some flourish trace and use that.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Though it is likely the water killing them, I have heard that triops arent terribly long lived animals in the first place. You will have to let me know once you have their survival rate up, how you like them as I have been concidering picking some up for a long time now.


ps: what exactly is RO water?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

RO water is water filtered by the Reverse Osmosis method. It is about as pure of water as you can make in your own home.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

alright, thank you for the description  sorry for derailing this thread a bit though.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

ash.....look....the water u get in ur tap is prob the best thing for ur triops. what exactly constitutes of 'gunk' exactly? i;ve been to the UK and the water u guys have is WAY better than the stuff i get out here. i dont see the need to be spending money on getting RO water or 'Spring' water. 

why dont u give us a reading of ur tap water?


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

@Corwin I will let you know when I have sorted out the problems I've got with them 

@Eluviet The water is so high in nasty chemicals etc. that when I used it to top up the tank last time it killed the 3 triops I had in there.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

why dont u ask the public works for the contents of ur water dude? once u get it let us know.


----------

